# 33 Gallon Shallow Build



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a new building coming along!

Only have a few pictures for now 

Will update this most as more progress comes.

Tank Dimension is 36x18x12


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

nice tank! Reef Savvy? how did you get ahold of that?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> nice tank! Reef Savvy? how did you get ahold of that?


Thanks!
This is actually a PrimoReef build


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

right, beauty tank! really nice work! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sick sofa stand!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree that's a beautiful tank, love the dimensions...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

explor3r said:


> I agree that's a beautiful tank, love the dimensions...


Thanks Alex! I love this dimension for what I need it for 



Flexin5 said:


> sick sofa stand!


Didnt you hear?! This is the newest thing!



fesso clown said:


> right, beauty tank! really nice work! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


Thanks! Unfortunately for this beauty of a tank, its gonna be a frag tank!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Very excited to see this one develop  nice tank


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

Following ! What's your build plans ?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

kamal said:


> Very excited to see this one develop  nice tank


Thanks bud! Can't wait to get this up and running!



CatfishSoupFTW said:


> Following ! What's your build plans ?


This build will be for my new frag tank as the current one (7-8 Gallons) is too unstable and small for me. haha

It is a shame to have such a nice tank as my frag tank, but I got other plans for my next DT 

Stay tuned folks. Plumbing will be done soon as soon as JPaul finishes the stand


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, this tank has been sitting idle for a long time!!! LOL

Life got busy, this tank was put in the basement and forgotten... 

I finally had some help with plumbing as it was my first time so Kooka dropped by and lent a hand. 








[/url]

Plumbing is almost done. I'm just missing a few parts for the Durso drain system, specifically the 90 Degree Insert elbow to give me more space inside the overflow as the regular 90 is way to big.

Anyone have this part lying around? 1.5" 90 Degree Slip elbow.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/elbow-slip-insert-p-883.html


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice! I'm getting a primo tank in very similar dimensions: 36x18x13.

But it's gonna be an AIO with 4" for back chambers, so 36x14x13 display area.

Seeing this got me excited!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice dims on this tank! Cant wait to see it up and running!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally got this tank up and running!

Here are some pictures!

Old frag tank being shut down.









Most of the frags have been moved over.









All frags moved over and the lights 









My little corner of the basement, LOL


----------

